# HELP! Router Problems?



## Kabigon (Oct 14, 2008)

So I recently tried to reset my Linksys WRT54G Router but everytime I try to use it, I can't access the internet.  It is a desktop computer but it still won't access the internet.  So now, I have to unhook my router and hook the cables back up to where it is only just connected to the modem and the computer?  How can I fix the internet so I can have the internet and the router working again?  I want to go on Wi-Fi with Pearl but I can't because it doesn't work.


----------

